# Milk texturing issues w/ Bambino Plus



## Schmoulte (7 mo ago)

Hello,

I've owned a Bambino Plus for about 1.5y now (paired with Niche Zero) and have been having lots of steaming issues in recent months. I steam milk manually (not using the auto mode on the machine) and normally have very good texturing. I don't anymore...: I struggle to get any texture (no foam, very liquid) and get tons of little bubbles on the surface. I use the exact same method as I've always used succesfully, have descaled and cleaned the machine multiple times, and have tried different milks just to be sure. This is very frustrating as I struggle to understand where the issue may be coming from (machine pressure, me?).
I've seen similar posts on the forum but none have solutioned my problem. Has any one had similar issues?

Thank you!!


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

Schmoulte said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've owned a Bambino Plus for about 1.5y now (paired with Niche Zero) and have been having lots of steaming issues in recent months. I steam milk manually (not using the auto mode on the machine) and normally have very good texturing. I don't anymore...: I struggle to get any texture (no foam, very liquid) and get tons of little bubbles on the surface. I use the exact same method as I've always used succesfully, have descaled and cleaned the machine multiple times, and have tried different milks just to be sure. This is very frustrating as I struggle to understand where the issue may be coming from (machine pressure, me?).
> I've seen similar posts on the forum but none have solutioned my problem. Has any one had similar issues?
> ...


Have you used the small metal paper clip style pin tool to unblock any debris in the end of the steamer? I think the tool is located underneath the water chamber from memory.


----------



## Schmoulte (7 mo ago)

Yes, clean the wand / tips several time and de-scaled 3 times in a week (I use filtered water so shouldn't be too bad to start with)...


----------

